# My dog ate a cloth Mucle shirt



## Nherrera (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog is about 1yr old and loves to eat anything and everything, she recently ate a muscle shirt she went out to poop but a part of the shirt is sticking out about 2 inches what can I do to help?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Take her to the emergency vet immediately.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you saying that a part of the shirt is sticking out of her rectum about 2 inches???? 

If that's what you are saying, you need to take her to the vet!!!! Immediately!!!!

You also need to analyze your dog food choice and perhaps put her on a different food that better meets her nutritional needs. 

If she eats literally anything and everything, she may have a disorder known as Pica, and you may need to discuss that with your vet and discuss how to treat that.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Did she swallow it whole? If it's just a small piece, I guess put on some gloves and try to work the shirt out gently. I had to pull a red plastic thing off of a piece of bologna from my dog's butt today. I just used a paper towel to cover my hand. I don't know who left it out where she could get it. She will eat anything, including diapers and feminine hygiene products if given the chance. I've put the trash cans all in cabinets so she can't get to them. She also really loves underwear.

Good luck, I hope your dog is okay!

ETA: I'd have to agree with the above post, take her to the vet so you don't cause damage trying to get it out. Poor doggy.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Get your dog to the vet!...I would not chance trying to pull it out!


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Okay, the more I think about it, to be honest, if I had seen my dog eat an entire shirt, I would have taken her to the vet right then. I'm not trying to be mean, but definitely take her now. Good luck!


----------

